# Termination Notice



## Lawboy (Dec 26, 2015)

I need proof that I no longer work for UBER. I can't find ANY contact info (phone numbers) other than where an area office is. Anyone know of a contact page with phone numbers on the UBER site?


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

There's no such thing. Go to the nearest Uber Center or use their live chat


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lawboy said:


> I need proof that I no longer work for UBER.


Technically, you never worked for Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lawboy said:


> I need proof that I no longer work for UBER. I can't find ANY contact info (phone numbers) other than where an area office is. Anyone know of a contact page with phone numbers on the UBER site?


In the Orlando forum on of the guys went to work for a taxi company and needed proof that he no longer drives for uber, he got it fairly quickly. You can poke around or post in there?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here you go...


OniSan said:


> Bob, what did you do to get Uber to deactivate you? I just interviewed and they said they want something proving I'm no longer affiliated with Uber.





Bob Reynolds said:


> Since Uber doesn't have a phone number, I clicked on my last trip and hit the help button. I picked one of the choices and told them to please deactivate my account. They did just that and sent me an e-mail. I forwarded the e-mail to the lady at Mears.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Lawboy said:


> I need proof that I no longer work for UBER. I can't find ANY contact info (phone numbers) other than where an area office is. Anyone know of a contact page with phone numbers on the UBER site?


You never worked for them. You were an independent contractor.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If you are thinking unemployment insurance, think again. 
Only a small select few in a single court case were awarded Unemployment insurance. 
It did not cover the state, or the nation, just those drivers in the suit.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

YOU are the proof. You worked for yourself. So if YOU say you no longer DRIVE for uber then that is your proof.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber will never confirm you drive actively or inactive to anyone unless law enforcement serves a warrant for that information.


----------

